# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Fragario Do Norte

## Carlos Mota

boas

aqui fica o setup do meu fragario

tudo isto foi montado com aquários usados e sobras de anos na aquariofilia

foi uma tentativa de manter um sistema de frags do mais simples possível


como já tem uns meses acho que resultou
o tempo o dirá :Coradoeolhos:  

1 aquario 150*60*60
2 aquarios  120*45*45
1 aquario 130*45*45
1 sump 80*45*45

iluminação é um mix de todas as sobras e mudanças do meu aquário principal
mais uma calha de lumenarcs feitos por mim

uma bomba de retorno de 2400 litros por hora para o aquario mais alto,onde passa pelos outros todos em queda
acabando na sump onde tenho 2 escumadores deltec ap850\851  

não uso nenhum tipo de reactor
seja de kalk ou calcio

apenas uso trocas de agua para tentar manter os valores necessário para o crescimento dos frags

ficam as fotos







agora mais em pormenor :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

continuação

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

a área técnica  :yb665:  



e por fim a geral do sistema :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boa Noite, :Olá:   :Olá:  


Parabéns Carlos Mota.
Só posso dizer que está um espetáculo :Pracima:  
Fica Bem

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Muito bem Carlos, por este andar vamos começar a exportar corais :yb624:   :yb624:  

Boa sorte com o projecto, tem tudo para ter sucesso. :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tive a oportunidade de ver o Fragario do Norte e so posso dizer que ta um espectaculo.
Tenho que depois comprar uns frags pó je.
So acho que podias isolar um pouco o fragario que isso ai é um pouco frio  :JmdFou2:   :JmdEffraye:  

Continuaçao de um bom trabalho

 :SbOk3:

----------


## HelderPinto

Como já tinha dito pessoalmente, "ganda" projecto sim senhor :SbOk3:  ! E o aqua principal, sem palavras uma maravilha!! Já faltam aí uns 4 frags que passaram pro meu  :SbSourire:  !! Pro mês que vem passo aí pra buscar mais uns :Whistle:  ...
Abraço

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Carlos.

Parabéns pelo sistema, já tive a oportunidade de ver várias vezes este sistema ao vivo, e só uma palavra ocorre! Fantástico...
Carlos uma chamada de atenção, num dos aquários a parteleira de cima esta vazia, há que repor o stock  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Parabéns

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Carlos

Grande projecto, isso aí está cheio de fragas, e com boas cores.
Agora é só por á venda, para não ser só a sair tem que entrar tambêm.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Carlos, quantos kg de rocha viva tens na sump ?
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> So acho que podias isolar um pouco o fragario que isso ai é um pouco frio


Realmente é uma coisa a melhorar, com o frio que tem estado 8 resistencia de 300W e a temperatura não sobe dos 22 graus




> Carlos uma chamada de atenção, num dos aquários a parteleira de cima esta vazia, há que repor o stock


era uma foto antiga,já está de novo onde não há espaço nem para mais uma pedrinha




> Grande projecto, isso aí está cheio de fragas, e com boas cores.
> Agora é só por á venda, para não ser só a sair tem que entrar tambêm.


os frags estão a venda basta que o pessoal passe cá
não tenho feito grande publicidade porque gosto de os ter cá
mas realmente os custos de uma coisa destas começam a falar mais alto



> Carlos, quantos kg de rocha viva tens na sump ?


paulo 
o meu sistema é o que vês,não tem rocha nenhuma,nem refugio nem algas nada de nada apenas muitas trocas de agua e escumação

rotina quase diaria, aspirar todos os detritos e sedimentos no fundo dos aquarios e repor a mesma agua que sai

----------


## Paula Exposto

Parabéns Carlos  :Palmas:  

Tantos corais e tão lindos, é de deixar os olhos em bico.




> os frags estão a venda basta que o pessoal passe cá
> não tenho feito grande publicidade porque gosto de os ter cá


Qualquer dia tens que arranjar uma solução para o pessoal das ilhas, mostrar fotos dos corais, uma lista. Outra solução é irmos em excursão para aí  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Muito bom mesmo!!

Envias por Ems18?

Cumps

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Parabéns Carlos  
> 
> Tantos corais e tão lindos, é de deixar os olhos em bico.
> 
> 
> 
> Qualquer dia tens que arranjar uma solução para o pessoal das ilhas, mostrar fotos dos corais, uma lista. Outra solução é irmos em excursão para aí


Ola Carlos :Olá:  

Fizeste um belissimo trabalho :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  
Agora só falta ponderares a venda de frags para a Madeira pois isto de irmos em excursão como diz a Paula é complicado! :yb624:   :SbRiche:  

Se estiveres interessado o pessoal daqui da ilha reúne,se  e fazemos a encomenda de uma vez!!! :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Um espectáculo  :Pracima:  

Frags de Euphyllia e corais moles há?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Se estiveres interessado o pessoal daqui da ilha reúne,se e fazemos a encomenda de uma vez!!!


claro que se for uma encomenda que o justifique eu posso perfeitamente fazer isso

tenho vendido algumas coisas para o Ruben 
mas tenho tido mesmo muito azar com o transporte para a madeira

se não fosse o Ruben ser uma excelente pessoa e ter paciencia de jó :SbOk:  

já nem falar comigo queria :Coradoeolhos:  

por incrivel que pareça esta ultima vez que enviei mandei na segunda de manha por EMS 18 e na terça feira a meio da tarde o Ruben já me estava a telefonar que já tinha chegado

mas nada como falar a serio :Whistle:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Frags de Euphyllia e corais moles há?



sim de tudo e para todos os gostos :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá.
Parabéns Carlos pelo fragario está 5estrelas.Sem reactores de cálcio nem calk? Deves fazer tpa´s brutais então?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Parabéns Carlos pelo fragario está 5estrelas.Sem reactores de cálcio nem calk? Deves fazer tpa´s brutais então?


ricardo

quase todos os dias aspiro os aquários, tem sempre um canto onde deposita sedimentos e detritos

depois de aspirar são sempre a volta de 100\150 litros

gasto uma media de 1400 litros de agua por mês, as vezes mais dependendo de ver que os corais não estar a responder em crescimento

ao principio fazia montes de testes,mas com a experiência que se vai adquirindo apenas o simples facto de olhares para algumas expecies de corais dá para saber se há alguma coisa errada

----------


## Pedro Costa

Parabéns está na verdade espectacular. Gostava de saber como fazes as bases onde colas os frags.

Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Alexandre Invernon

Boas,parabens esta muito bom mesmo.Será que tens como mandar uns frags destes aqui para o Brasil ? hehehe. :Pracima:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Parabéns está na verdade espectacular. Gostava de saber como fazes as bases onde colas os frags.


no inicio foi a minha grande quebra cabeça,arranjar bases para meter nos frags :Admirado:  
quando é meia duzia de frags arranja-se sempre de algum coral que morre os então alguma rocha viva 
mas quando vira produção industrial não é facil arranjar tanta base

foi quando meti mãos a obra e resolvi começar a fazer
ao inicio não saía nada,mas com a experiência que fui ganhando acho que estão porreiras


são feitas de cimento branco areia de coral e casca de ostra
tem é de ser muito bem curadas antes de meter no aquario

as minhas tem sempre pra cima de 3 semanas de cura em agua salgada

o que também não é dificel pois tenho um recipiente onde as meto a curar que é onde vai toda a agua das TPAs




> Boas,parabens esta muito bom mesmo.Será que tens como mandar uns frags destes aqui para o Brasil ? hehehe.


já tenho alguns pedidos  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  só falta arranjar maneira de o fazer :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Boas Carlos,

Mas que bela chocadeira de corais! 

faz uma listinha com o que tens e preços que isso começa a levantar voo daí para fora num instantinho arranjando logo espaço para mais  :Wink: 

Abraço,

Rui feliciano

----------


## AndreCardoso

Eu tambem tenho aqui uns trocos e já me estão a fazer comichão no bolso; vê lá se começas a arranjar uns frags para eu poder dar uso a estes   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Alexandre Invernon

Boas Carlos, que material é aquele que usas para prender os frags à base de cimento? obrigado. :SbQuestion2:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Olá Carlos,
tava dificil aparecer as fotos  :yb624:  , isso ao vivo é muito melhor, so é pena eu não ter o teu espaço para a minha propagação  :yb624:   :yb624:   PARABENS :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Boas Carlos, que material é aquele que usas para prender os frags à base de cimento? obrigado.



Deve ser Epoxy de construção tipo esta:

http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=929

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Mas que bela chocadeira de corais! 
> 
> faz uma listinha com o que tens e preços que isso começa a levantar voo daí para fora num instantinho arranjando logo espaço para mais


sem querer ser pretencioso :Coradoeolhos:  neste momento  é mais facil perguntar o que não tenho :JmdALEnvers:  

preços,se quiseres posso mandar-te por mp, só porque a ideia deste topico è mostrar o meu fragario não estar a fazer negocio por aqui




> Eu tambem tenho aqui uns trocos e já me estão a fazer comichão no bolso; vê lá se começas a arranjar uns frags para eu poder dar uso a estes   
> Hoje 13:07


esse problema resolvemos facil por Mp :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  




> Boas Carlos, que material é aquele que usas para prender os frags à base de cimento? obrigado.


é cola epoxi da deltec
podes ver aqui
http://www.oceanreef.pt/html/index.asp




> Olá Carlos,
> tava dificil aparecer as fotos  , isso ao vivo é muito melhor,


Olá Fernado

sabes perfeitamente como eu sou :Coradoeolhos:  só em ultimo recurso  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Abilio Campos

Boanoite,poderas enviar contacto e local para ver esses frags.
Obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva Carlos,

Estas fotos não fazem justiça à cor dos corais, ao vivo estão muito melhor!

 :SbOk:  




> o que também não é dificel pois tenho um recipiente onde as meto a curar que é onde vai toda a agua das TPAs


Já vi pessoal a "curar" esta rocha para frag's no depósito do autoclismo. Mas se calhar no teu caso, corre mais água nas TPA's do que no wc.  :yb624:  


Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Amigo Carlos Mota.

Sabes que tenho pouco tempo e o que tenho dedico-o a outro fórum, mas arranjei um tempo para vir aqui ver o fragário do Norte, conforme prometi ontem.
Vi por alto, leitura na diagonal, e gostei do que vi. A ver se reponho o meu aqua em bom caminho e um dia destes, não sei quando  :yb665:  vou aí ver isso pessoalmente e trazer uns bons exemplares desses corais.

Um grande abraço,
Pedro.

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

Tive o prazer de ver este monumento ao vivo e digo k a palavra EXPECTACULAR , se define por cada letra.
tanta cor! tanta vida! tanta escolha.... ui ui
os meus parabens, carlos gostei do k vi, e espero voltar ai pra ver a tal "Euphyllia"
abraços

----------


## Jose Neves

> Tive o prazer de ver este monumento ao vivo e digo k a palavra EXPECTACULAR , se define por cada letra.
> tanta cor! tanta vida! tanta escolha.... ui ui
> os meus parabens, carlos gostei do k vi, e espero voltar ai pra ver a tal "Euphyllia"
> abraços


tem lá mais e melhores corais do que todas as lojas juntas na zona norte

e ao vivo sem duvida é outra coisa

 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## João_Melo

Boas Carlos.

Nada a dizer. simplesmente fascinante.
Desejo que o teu projecto vá no sentido desejado.
Para quando uma visita a esse teu paraíso.

Att.

JOAO MELO
966562654 :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Para quando uma visita a esse teu paraíso.


João tu e qualquer pessoa pode me fazer uma visita

basta que me avisar antes para estar a contar

mostro com todo o gosto :SbOk:  

localização por GPS do fragario do norte

  N. 40.99014º
  W. 8.50058º

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> João tu e qualquer pessoa pode me fazer uma visita
> 
> basta que me avisar antes para estar a contar
> 
> mostro com todo o gosto 
> ...


olha k deu me muito jeito essa cordenadas

----------


## Marco Barbosa

Boas Carlos
  parabens por esse belo fragario que esta fantastico,quanto ao teu aqua bom.....sem palavras.
obrigado pelo tempo dispendido para nos aturares :Coradoeolhos:   :yb624:  
abraço

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Ontem tive o privilégio de visitar o "Fragário do Norte" do nosso amigo Carlos Mota.

Vale a pena visitar aquela maravilha que nos deixa completamente deslumbrados e que é um prazer para a vista.

Para além da quantidade e qualidade dos frags ali patentes, difícil de igualar, é ainda de realçar a simpatia e o gosto em receber manifestados pelo Carlos Mota, cujo amor pelo hobby nos contagia e não nos deixa indiferentes.

O meu muito obrigado por me ter recebido e pelo tempo que me dedicou e mais uma vez os meus sinceros Parabéns por tal maravilha.

José Carlos Ferreira

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Ainda nao tive a oportunidade de visitar esta maravilha, nao foi por falta de convites, pois o membro Carlos Mota esta sempre atenciosamente disponivel para dar a conhecer o seu cantinho de paraiso. Vamos la ver se é nesta semana de carnaval que ai vem que eu vou ver esta maravilha pois tou mesmo ansioso. Tambem ta na altura de comecar a colocar corais no meu aqua por isso vou ter mesmo de ir ai escolher uns.
Fika bem

----------


## Carlos Mota

bas

cá vai mais uma update ao sistema

já me andava a fazer coçecas o sitema de leds nos duros 

e com sempre resolvi meter maos a obra

arranjei no meu fornecedor de iluminação, leds de 12000k

mais propriamente  reguas de 48 leds modulares,comprei 6 brancas de 12000k e 2 azuis

e resolvi montar um aquario de 100*40*50 :HaEbouriffe:  agora é só ver  até que ponto é viavel nos salgados

calha em inox


aquario a iluminar

regua modular a prova de agua totalmente estanque

montagem :SbSourire24: 


parte de cima


no sitio



agora vem a parte pior,ou seja encher de corais  e testar :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Em termos de luminosidade, encontras muitas diferenças com os outros sistemas de iluminação que possuis?

----------


## Ivo Faria

Boas,
Por quanto te ficou a brincadeira? e ja agora onde é que arranjast esses leds em portugal?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Em termos de luminosidade, encontras muitas diferenças com os outros sistemas de iluminação que possuis?


muito fraco em relação a qualquer outra seja ela HQI,T5 
mas de qualquer maneira já mandei vir mais 7 reguas a ver se a coisa melhora




> Por quanto te ficou a brincadeira? e ja agora onde é que arranjast esses leds em portugal?


comprei estes leds em Englaterra no meu fornecedor de lampadas e balastros
eletronicos,a brincadeira está +/- neste momento por uns 300 mais  menos 

meti no aquario 38 dos meus melhores frags,tudo frags já feitos a bastante tempo e com boas cores,agora vamos ver se as cores se aguentam




tambem deixo aqui umas fotozitas de como vai o fragario do norte :SbSourire2:

----------


## João Seguro

muito bonito  :Wink:  os meus parabéns, dá gosto olhar para esses corais todos !!!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Se se aguentam ou nao nao sei mas as cores parece que estao la, pelo o menos a nivel de florescencia, esperemos que o resultado seja positivo.
A nivel de W sabes quanto tas a gastar?

Ja agora esse fragario é de fazer inveja, arrependido tou eu de nao ter trazido uns frags quando ai tive... com o andamento do meu aquario novo ja dava pa fazer frags.... :Admirado: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas
Estive a ler este topico agora, esse fragario esta espectacular é de fazer inveja a muitas lojas pela variedade e qualidade
os meus parabens.

cump
carralas

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

tem tudo pra andar pra frente.
ainda estao ai as minhas eufilias?
ta pra breve a ia ai em cima. talvez já esta semana

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

mais uma vez,agradeço os elogios :Coradoeolhos: 




> Boas
> Estive a ler este topico agora, esse fragario esta espectacular é de fazer inveja a muitas lojas pela variedade e qualidade
> os meus parabens.


acredita que se alguem tivesse feito o que eu tenho aqui a uns 4 anos atrás quando começei nos salgados,tinha poupado  muitas centenas de 

uma das coisas que tento quando alguem leva daqui algum coral é tentar ao maximo que a pessoa consiga manter um aquario da melhor maneira possivel e da maneira mais simples
só assim se consegue manter cada vez mais pessoal na aquariofilia marinha 

o pessoal tem a mania de complicar demais os aquarios e a maior parte do pessoal mata corais com excesso de zelo 

quem me visita sabe que é possivel manter corais,sejam eles duros os moles com uma simplicidade incrivel,desde que se siga umas poucas regras basicas

muita gente pensa que mantenho um fragario deste pelo dinheiro que dá

acreditem que é o mais puro engano,não chega nem para metade das despesas

mas acho que é assim que este hobby irá para a frente

o tempo o dirá se tenho razão ou não :Coradoeolhos: 





> A nivel de W sabes quanto tas a gastar?


a calha gasta 38W na totalidade




> ainda estao ai as minhas eufilias?
> ta pra breve a ia ai em cima. talvez já esta semana


sim,só tenho uma palavra :SbOk2:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> (...) o pessoal tem a mania de complicar demais os aquarios e a maior parte do pessoal mata corais com excesso de zelo 
> 
> quem me visita sabe que é possivel manter corais,sejam eles duros os moles com uma simplicidade incrivel,desde que se siga umas poucas regras basicas(...)


Boas, Carlos.

Nunca estive tão de acordo com as tuas palavras.
Ao longo destes três anos de experiência nos salgados, também cheguei a essa conclusão. Quanto maior simplicidade - e seguir à risca as regras básicas - maior é a probabilidade de sucesso.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Carlos,

Parabéns por essa maravilha.
Seria pedir muito se colocasses aqui essas regras básicas? Quem sabe se vai ajudar muita gente (eu incluido) :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Carvalho

Boa noite Carlos,

Parabéns pelo teu excelente trabalho, as tuas palavras são de certa forma inspiradoras para alguém como eu que estou a fazer a transição doce»salgado. Por vezes leio alguns autores e até colegas de forum fazerem deste magnifico hobby um verdadeiro bicho de sete cabeças.

Aproveito para perguntar: Como vão os frags que estão no fragário de leds? Já montaste as restantes calhas de leds?

Achas que te posso visitar quando o meu reef estiver em condições de receber os 1os corais??

Posta aí uma ou duas fotos por favor...

Mais uma vez obrigado pelo contributo que eu acho fantástico.

Abraço

----------


## LuisValadas

Boas

Isso está espectacular.
Se puderes descrever a rotina diária/regras de manutenção que tens com esses aquarios de frags era porreiro (para a malta aprender umas coisas).



Cumprimentos

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Parabéns por essa maravilha.
> Seria pedir muito se colocasses aqui essas regras básicas? Quem sabe se vai ajudar muita gente (eu incluido)


manuel 
desculpe nunca mais ter respondido ao teu pedido :Coradoeolhos: ,mas li  as respostas no topico a correr e nunca mais me lembrou a não ser agora que fui avisado que tinha umas resposta nova

deixa eu ter um tempito livre e eu meto aqui umas coisas que tenho aprendido com as cabeçadas que vou dando no hobby




> Aproveito para perguntar: Como vão os frags que estão no fragário de leds? Já montas-te as restantes calhas de leds?
> 
> Achas que te posso visitar quando o meu reef estiver em condições de receber os 1os corais??
> 
> Posta aí uma ou duas fotos por favor...


por agora os frags que meti nos leds estão todos vivos e apresentam sinal de crecimento

as cores é que fugiram todas pros castanhos :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 

já tirei fotos e quero meter aqui para ir mostrando mas o tempo tem sido
pouco

quando quiseres a porta tá aberta para ti e para quem quiser me visitar
basta que me avisem antes :SbOk5: 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  Boas, Carlos

Desta é que vai ser, temos de fazer a expriencia do arroz com feijão num fim-de-semana e ver o resultado. 

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Desta é que vai ser, temos de fazer a expriencia do arroz com feijão num fim-de-semana e ver o resultado.


fico a espera :SbOk: já meti as  :SbBiere5:  no frio e o feijão de molho :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Mias um projecto com óptimo aspecto!
Sim senhor! Parabéns!!!

Ainda me lembro de ter ido aí a cima e ver o teu aquário principal com uns discus meio parados (há outro tipo de discus? lol)... Desde então (já lá vão o quê? 4/5 anos?!?!) tem sido sempre a subir e nos salgados que é sempre outra loiça.

 :tutasla:

----------


## António Vitor

> Mias um projecto com óptimo aspecto!
> Sim senhor! Parabéns!!!
> 
> Ainda me lembro de ter ido aí a cima e ver o teu aquário principal com uns discus meio parados (há outro tipo de discus? lol)... Desde então (já lá vão o quê? 4/5 anos?!?!) tem sido sempre a subir e nos salgados que é sempre outra loiça.


Deixa-me só discordar....são coisas diferentes, por exemplo:

O único peixe salgado que aqui tenho que pode chegar à inteligência do ciclideo menos inteligente que existe, que creio não deve ser um disco, é o meu fox face...
isto naquilo que eu reparo, em beleza, depende do ponto de vista, são coisas diferentes.

O aquascape de um plantado é muitissimo mais dinâmico, e muda mais rapidamente, podas podas, para quem goste....

A nível de dificuldade tive plantas que eram mais sensiveis que qualquer coral que aqui tenho...etc...e etc...

uma bela loira de olhos azuis escandinava não é forçosamente mais bela que uma bela morena portuguesa.


hehehe!
Se bem que agora não tenho plantados, há alguns anos, não sei se chegastes a ver o meu, não me lembro Hugo...
Ainda me deixou boas recordações....com os meus discos....

Então isso do novo salgado vai ou não vai?
Se quiseres alguma coisa apita que sou capaz de te arranjar uns frags...

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> Mias um projecto com óptimo aspecto!
> Sim senhor! Parabéns!!!
> 
> Ainda me lembro de ter ido aí a cima e ver o teu aquário principal com uns discus meio parados (há outro tipo de discus? lol)... Desde então (já lá vão o quê? 4/5 anos?!?!) tem sido sempre a subir e nos salgados que é sempre outra loiça.


gostos são gostos , mas não penses que teres um aquário de discus e mais fácil que manter um reef , tas redondamente enganado , fui criador de discus durante mais de 12 anos , e sei muito bem a sua dificuldade , e quanto há beleza , desculpa um bom hardscape com uns bons Symphysodon aequifasciata , pode deixar muitos reefs em beleza para trás, há :yb665:  discus que custam mais que um reef de 400L todo montado.
eu tenho uma frase :
discus não é para quem quer e quem pode , é para quem sabe..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá,  :Olá: 




> gostos são gostos , mas não penses que teres um aquário de discus e mais fácil que manter um reef , tas redondamente enganado , fui criador de discus durante mais de 12 anos , e sei muito bem a sua dificuldade , e quanto há beleza , desculpa um bom hardscape com uns bons Symphysodon aequifasciata , pode deixar muitos reefs em beleza para trás, há discus que custam mais que um reef de 400L todo montado.
> eu tenho uma frase :
> discus não é para quem quer e quem pode , é para quem sabe..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pois é Nuno, é como dizes, "gostos são gostos"...  :Coradoeolhos:  :SbOk3: 
Não leves a mal, mas aquele aquário do Carlos Mota, naquela parede muito dificilmente se compara com qualquer outra coisa... Mas lá está, *esta é a minha opinião e o meu gosto...*

Sempre que vou ao Norte e possa, lá vou eu chatear o Carlos e lavar a vista, não só no aquario, como em todo o sistema... Aproveito e sempre tento aprender qualquer coisinha...

Carlos, uma vez mais parabéns pelo teu sistema. :Palmas:  :tutasla: 

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu também tenho 2 reefs , so nao gosto e de banalizarem a outra vertente da aquarofilia , gostos ha parte este sistema a meu ver e um dos melhores a nivel  nacional  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

Embora o meu salgado ainda não chegue aos pés do reef do Carlos Mota, também eu estou de acordo com o Nuno alexandre...

E para perceberem porque é que eu ainda tenho a tal "costela" dos plantados e discos fica umas imagens do meu antigo aquário...




beleza...tudo é relativo tomar nota que eu tinhas discos com plantas...até cheguei a dar coração de boi todos os dias e com plantas...
 :Big Grin: 

Tive um disco que me durou 8 anos...para terem uma ideia...morreu de velhice.
ok custou barato nem 40 euros acho....bem pequenino que fiz crescer...
também fiz crescer vários alevins deesmamados, pequeninos alimentados a artémia recém eclodida..

plantados não é dificil (depende das plantas) mas experimentem misturar com diiscos e comida para discos para os engordar...
 :Big Grin: 

diria que reef não é mais dificil... estou neste momento a sofrer o sindrome da água pura de mais...
nitratos não os vejo nem fosfatos, e o aquário tem mais de 1 ano...

retirei a minha dsb para aumentar os nitratos da coisa, tenho problemas de diatomáceas das tais que parecem algas normais, que agora ando a investir em resinas para retirar os silicatos da água dee reposição (julgo estar aí o problema) e na água perfeita demais...

dificilmente conseguiria água da mesma qualidade em termos destes elementos num plantado com discos....sem escumador?
nah....
depois de eu ter "desbravado" caminho outros vieram depois de mim nos plantados que me deram uma daquelas valentes abadas...
 :Big Grin: 
e ainda bem, fomos até campeões num concurso americano do mais perstigiado de todos pelo FAOO acho que é esta a sua sigla....
 :Wink: 
nos reefs ainda apodemos melhorar muito mais julgo eu e o Carlos é um dos exemplo a seguir...penso eu de que....

mais umas fotos:
http://www.aquabotanic.com/contest/s...p?TankNumber=4

se bem que havia lá muitissimo melhor do que o meu...
 :Big Grin: 
podem ver a silhueta do disco o tal que durou 8 anos....aqui devia ter já uns 3-4 anos

----------


## NunoAlexandre

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  ja o conhecia

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

tambem gosto muito desses maravilhosos peixes

mas não ficaria mal não avacalhar o meu topico :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

peço que post desses sejam metidos neste topico http://www.reefforum.net/f114/nostalgia-18076/

agora fica umas fotos da continuação do fragario do norte que felizmente continua com boa saúde :yb663:  :yb663:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

continua

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Millepora vermelha??

UAU tou apaixonado  :SbBaiserProfilDroit: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Millepora vermelha??
> 
> UAU tou apaixonado


cuidado com o fotoshop :SbSourire2: faz milagres  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> cuidado com o fotoshopfaz milagres


ahahahahah ja percebi....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

*Ole Ole*, já estou a ver que tenho que sair de casa outra vez para ver isso melhor e ao VIVO  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 

 :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

vejo que tens as baterias cheias... vais ter que montar mais uns 2 ou 3 aquarios, daqui a pouco os carros dormem na rua  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
não me canso de ver este topico de tras para a frente e vice versa muito bom :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Ralmente ao vivo é outra coisa!As fotos são muito boas, mas mesmo só vendo é que se tem a noção do fragário.

Ficamos sem palavras!

Aconselho mesmo a ver in loco!

Desde já agradeço ao Carlos por me ter recebido tão amávelmente!

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Carlos, desde já muitos parabéns pelas instalações que ai tens esta tudo 5 estrelas :SbOk3:   (a única coisa que nao deve ser la muito boa, é a conta da luz não? :SbClown: )

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Ralmente ao vivo é outra coisa!As fotos são muito boas, mas mesmo só vendo é que se tem a noção do fragário.
> 
> Ficamos sem palavras!



sempre as ordens :JmdALEnvers: 





> Boas Carlos, desde já muitos parabéns pelas instalações que ai tens esta tudo 5 estrelas (a única coisa que nao deve ser la muito boa, é a conta da luz não?)


eu até metia aqui a quantia que pago de luz

mas infelizmente a minha esposa as vezes passa pelo topico e se visse dava logo divorcio :SbSourire2: 

por isso é melhor nem pensar numa coisa dessas :SbSourire2: 


uma coisa que acho incrivel no meu fragario é que de vez em quando nasciam umas pociloporas que eu ia tirando e colando nas pedras
mas fui de ferias e quando voltei nem queria acreditar fui invadido por pociloporas

são as centenas o meu irmão que tem mais paciencia que eu, deixou de contar quando chegou a 100 só num aquario

incrivel nunca pensei que isso pode-se ser possivel,se consegui-se vingar todas, tinha pociloporas para abastecer portugal todo e arredores :yb624:  :yb624: 


fica algumas fotos

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Só é pena o fotografo não ser grande coisa :yb624:   :yb624:  e não se consegue ver a verdadeira cor dessas pociloporas.

Se conseguisses vingar todas tinhas que fazer outro anexo  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Carlos,

ainda mantens a calha de leds? Como estão a reagir as mudas, continuam castanhas?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


já vai a um tempito que não atualizo este topico

e nada como umas fotozitas para verem as novas atualizações

nada mais que 21 metros de prateleira recheadinha de corais para juntar ao fragario do norte

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva carlos,

Sim senhor, isso esta um espectaculo.

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bom Carlos, fiquei impressionado pela quantidade de corais  :Smile: 

Estás a utilizar algum método de fertilização (Balling, Zeovit, Prodibio)?

Qual a potência dos projectores e a que distância estão da linha de água?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Já tens ai os corais do teu aquario fragados?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Sim senhor, isso esta um espectaculo.


e perto, podes ver pessoalmente sempre que te apetecer  :yb624: 
manda-me é o teu msn que apagei-te sem querer :SbOk: 





> Estás a utilizar algum método de fertilização (Balling, Zeovit, Prodibio)?


uso apenas o A B C da grotech , reactor de calcio acertando ocasionalmente consoante a necessidade com balling lite e quantidades abismais de agua natural




> Qual a potência dos projectores e a que distância estão da linha de água?


uso os meus lusomotanarcs com 400W lampadas coralvue reeflux 12000k a +/- 30 cm da linha de agua




> Já tens ai os corais do teu aquario fragados?


ainda não,isto é apenas o que tenho em stok

aproveitei a montagem do novo para fazer uma limpeza nos antigos e remodelar todo o fragario devido a erros de montagem feitas em cima do joelho 
a ideia é passar a meter HQI em tudo  
em vez de muitos aquarios,montar aquarios de 300*60*50 por uma questão de gerir melhor a manutenção

vou metendo as atualizações consoante as mudanças

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas carlos frags muito bons pena nao poderem chegar a mi lolololo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Espectáculo!!!

Vais levar com uma visita nos próximos meses, ai vais vais... :Coradoeolhos: 

Deixa-me lá começar a construir a casa e que o fishroom esteja pronto que eu digo-te... :Olá:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Deixa-me só discordar....são coisas diferentes, por exemplo:
> 
> O único peixe salgado que aqui tenho que pode chegar à inteligência do ciclideo menos inteligente que existe, que creio não deve ser um disco, é o meu fox face...
> isto naquilo que eu reparo, em beleza, depende do ponto de vista, são coisas diferentes.
> 
> O aquascape de um plantado é muitissimo mais dinâmico, e muda mais rapidamente, podas podas, para quem goste....
> 
> A nível de dificuldade tive plantas que eram mais sensiveis que qualquer coral que aqui tenho...etc...e etc...
> 
> ...


Nem parece que estás a falar comigo Vitor?!...
Sabes bem, que também tive plantados, aliás aqui há uns anos atrás devíamos ser dos poucos lunáticos que começámos a importar plantas, para além daquelas 2/3 espécies que se viam nas lojas, lembras-te?!...

Agora como é evidente tudo isto é muito relativo e cada um gosta do que gosta. Para mim há plantados muito mais bonitos que muitos reefs, mas dão 3x mais trabalho a manter e tu sabes disso!

Agora discus?!?!?!?!?
É páh, há lá bicho mais parado que aquilo?
Dá vontade de dar umas pauladas com um stick nos bichos para ver se "acordam"!!|!...  :yb624:   :SbSourire2:   :yb665: 

Mas isto são coisas para outros tópicos, não vamos "consporcar" este excelente tópico do Mota que, continuo a dizer: Tomara muita loja ter estas condições, variedade e instalações para os corais...
 :tutasla:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

O fragário do norte ja chegou a um nivel que o Carlos só mete as bases no eggcrate que começam logo a nascer pociloporas neles  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Muito bom mesmo!

abraços

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Carlos topo de gama!  :Pracima: 
Muito bom mesmo! :SbOk:

----------


## João Seguro

tens aí uma "coisinha" digna de se ver. Os meus parabéns.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

este sábado fiz um assalto ao fragário do Carlos e trouxe umas coisitas:





Parabéns pois para além da quantidade de corais tens tb muita e boa variedade....

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

sempre a crescer  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## jorgeftal

Peço desculpas pela ignorancias, mas onde fica este espetaculo para o poder ir ver e fazer umas comprinhas.
Cumprimenos :Olá:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Será impressão minha ou houve aí uma parede que foi abaixo?  :SbSourire2: 

De resto, 5 estrelas  :Pracima:  O fragário tá a desenvolver-se bem, os frags coralinos já se estão a propagar  para a garagem...  :SbSourire2:   :yb624:

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Carlos, Ganda Maluco!! :yb624:  :yb624: 
A tua vizinha que se cuide! qq dia ja vais na cave dela.. :yb624:  :yb624: 
 :tutasla: 

Qd puderes coloca umas fotos do aqua principal para ver a evolução como vai

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom aspecto, como sempre!

Keep going :yb677:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Carlos...ganda maluco, cada vez estás pior :yb624: r. Está com bom aspecto. 
Vou dar aí um salto brevemente! :SbOk: 

Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Peço desculpas pela ignorancias, mas onde fica este espetaculo para o poder ir ver e fazer umas comprinhas.


 coordenadas do fragario do norte N 40.99041 W 8.50060

rua dr mota pinto 633
4505-495 lobão
telefone 966435711




> Será impressão minha ou houve aí uma parede que foi abaixo?


depois da primeira parede as outras ficam mais faceis  :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Qd puderes coloca umas fotos do aqua principal para ver a evolução como vai


eu vou meter :Coradoeolhos:  o problema é que o dia só tem 24 horas  :Icon Cry: 


obrigado pelos elogios :JmdALEnvers: 

 este será sempre o canto do vicio extreme  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## nuno trocado

Este sim é 1 senhor na aquariofilia marinha pois tiro o meu chapeu  :Olá: 
Parabens por esse belo sistema e tambem por nos fornecer muitos e bons exemplares  :Palmas: 

Abraço Nuno

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

parece k temos de combinar com o pessoal daqui de baixo uma ROADTRIP ai ao fragario, o k axam pessoal, kem alinha?

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Esta é sem duvida uma das visitas que pretendia fazer...

Alinho :Pracima: 

Cump.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Esta é sem duvida uma das visitas que pretendia fazer...
> 
> Alinho
> 
> Cump.


Poderia era marcar uma almoçarada como da ultima vez, e conhecer quem se encontra por de tráz do ecrã, e claro ver o fragário desse grande maluco

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Sim senhor, tens ai um armazém de luxo  :SbOk: 
Um dia destes tenho que ir ai ver ao vivo.

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

eu alinhooooooooooo

----------


## Silverio Silva

Boas,
Só me apetece dizer, FANTÁSTICO CARLOS MOTA



> Poderia era marcar uma almoçarada como da ultima vez, e conhecer quem se encontra por de tráz do ecrã, e claro ver o fragário desse grande maluco


Espero que desta seja num dia em eu possa ir.

Fiquem Bem

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

pessoal ka de baixo, vamos a uma roadtrip ou nao?
enxemos uns carros e vamos lá em cima?

----------


## OceanReef

boas

cá vai mais um incentivozinho de que podem encontrar no fragario do norte em stock

(vi-me obrigado a postar como oceanreef porque meu espaço de fotos esgotou :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: )

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Boa dia Carlos,

Gostei de ver isso ontem, coisas muito boas.  5*****

abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

versão Fragário do Norte desse belo tema "A Garagem da Vizinha" do Quim Barreiros




> Lá na rua onde eu moro, conheci uma vizinha
> Separada do marido está morando sozinha
> Além dela ser bonita é um poço de bondade
> Vendo meu fragário na chuva ofereceu sua garagem!
> 
> Ela disse: ninguém usa desde que ele me deixou!
> Dentro da minha garagem teias de aranha juntou!
> Põe teu fragário aqui dentro, se não vai enferrujar!
> A garagem é usada mas teu fragário vai gostar!
> ...


adaptado da letra original

 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Jose Neves

Carlos Mota marca um almoço no mesmo citio que na ultima vez :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> Carlos Mota marca um almoço no mesmo sitio que na ultima vez


estava mesmo a pensar marcar de novo uma almoçarada :Coradoeolhos: 

mas depois que o artur se ofereceu para animar a malta como cantor :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


tenho de pensar bem melhor :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

cumprimentos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

O restaurante da outra vez está porreiro, e sistema de Karaoke é só contratarmos, mas a cantoria é que havia de ser em grupo  :SbOk3:  alterar letras e imaginar-me na mente do Quim até me safo, já cantoria é outra coisa... hehehe  :yb624:

----------

